# Pardine Genet as a pet



## londoncurls (Oct 21, 2009)

*Hello everyone...*

*Ok i would like to know more about the Pardine Genet and having one as a pet.*

*I would just like to be educated on this matter, I have done some research but I still have questions.*

*I know they get very attached to their family and not suited for rehoming and can live for 20 years so for that reason I would not like to go into this lightly.*

*I live in a flat with a garden... And was thinking of getting a large ferret cage on casters and having the cage as a safe place for the Genet, and somewhere for him/her to sleep... But for most of the time have the cage doors open so he/she can roam around the home, obviously with my supervision.*

*If you are not able to build an outside enclosure would the genet suffer?*

*If I'm in the garden with the Genet will he/she try to run away or would it stay on me?*
*Or could I just take the cage outside for a while, with cage doors closed?*

*I'm just concerned about quality of life if he/she is confined to inside the home.*

*My partner thinks they are beautiful creatures too but he is concerned about him/her escaping.*

*I understand their poo is smelly, but would a good cat litter help absorb the smell or just daily cleaning would be enough?*

*I've read people commenting on the kind of foods given to lessen the smell of their poo, any suggestions?*

*I know these beautiful animals are omnivores but what CAN'T they eat?*

*Would boiled liver be ok as apart of a staple diet?*

*I know no vaccines are available for these guys but what about fleas?*
*worming is needed, but what kind of wormer?*

*If they get into any messy accidents how would you suggest I get them clean?*
*I guess a shower is out of the question.*

*I know in America it's common to get your Genet spayed or neutered ..*
*What age would it be recommended to get him/her spayed or neutered? And does anyone know an exotic vet in London? ... *


*I know (from reading online) that Genets can be bitey and scratch, *
*but also read that really in the wild that is not how they would defend themselves... they would more likely run when scared.*

*I have also seen videos on Youtube in which they seem very relaxed... even with children!!*

*I guess it just takes time and constant socializing ... but yes even then they are naturally skittish.*

*Am I right in thinking that the Pardine Genet is the smallest species know to be bred in the UK?*


*I understand that Genets are not for everyone to keep as pets, but in the uk it's hard to find Genet Breeders and hope this improves with time and awareness.*

*I would like breeders and parents of these beautiful creatures to get in touch*

*I know I have asked a lot of questions but I thought this would be the best place to ask.*

*I just hope that I could give one of these guys a loving home and would like to be best informed before hand.*

*Many thanks *

*Lee*

*Ps *

*Be aware I may have more questions in the future.*


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

A ferret cage isn't suitable to keep a genet…….far too small, and to be locked up in there for however long would be cruel. Best to look into building a decent outdoor enclosure where it can be happy, and having indoor playtime when you're home/awake.


----------



## londoncurls (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks... Do you have Genets too?....I am hoping someone can answer ALL my questions:notworthy:

Also, sadly I have got most of my info from here: http://www.jandaexotics.com/Genets.html

And hoping UK peeps will come forward .... I thought this site would help... :whistling2:

Everyone is so quiet lol xx

Thanks again Chris


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

londoncurls said:


> Thanks... Do you have Genets too?....I am hoping someone can answer ALL my questions:notworthy:


I don't have genets, but have experience of working with them.

There are an awful lot of questions there tbh, and most of the answers can be found with simple searches on the net. Just wanted to highlight the main point, that an animal as active as a genet shouldn't be confined to small mammal cages for any amount of time really. Especially as they're active at night, when you'll be asleep in bed, and presumably you'll not be wanting a genet running around knocking things all over the place?


----------



## londoncurls (Oct 21, 2009)

Really I would like to give a Genet a room all to itself but lack of space... 

you worked with them, that's wonderful... lucky you... was thinking about letting the Genet roam the home... I would feel better about that... but are they likely to run away?... 
I was thinking of getting screen doors for the summer days.. so I could have doors open but Genet safe... so do you think they can make good pets if handled from very early on?

thank you for your advice 

lee


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

londoncurls said:


> Really I would like to give a Genet a room all to itself but lack of space...
> 
> you worked with them, that's wonderful... lucky you... was thinking about letting the Genet roam the home... I would feel better about that... but are they likely to run away?...
> I was thinking of getting screen doors for the summer days.. so I could have doors open but Genet safe... so do you think they can make good pets if handled from very early on?
> ...


The ones I worked with weren't particularly tame, but would climb on your shoulder for food.

I may be contradicted by someone here that does keep them indoors, but I don't think they're suitable to live indoors permanently like some kind of cat. Most exotics are going to need supervision when roaming the house, and there's no way that you can do that 24/7. As for caging one when you're not around…..well you wouldn't cage a cat, would you?

Better to provide a proper outdoor enclosure, in my opinion. If that's not possible, then just wait until you're in a position to build one…..and in the meantime, maybe stick to smaller animals that are more suited to spending any amount of time caged.: victory:


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi,
I got your e mail but took some much needed time away from the business and the computer over the weekend. I then saw the same questions on here, so decided to answer on here.

I live in a flat with a garden... And was thinking of getting a large ferret cage on casters and having the cage as a safe place for the Genet, and somewhere for him/her to sleep... But for most of the time have the cage doors open so he/she can roam around the home, obviously with my supervision.
As already been stated a cage in a house is not really suitable. Much better to have a large enclosure outside. They are extremely agile and curious. With sharp nails added to the equation I don’t believe curtains, furniture, ornaments would stay looking nice for long. As I do not keep in the house, someone may come on and say they are fine but I would not like them in the house.

If you are not able to build an outside enclosure would the genet suffer? In my opinion yes

If I'm in the garden with the Genet will he/she try to run away or would it stay on me? He would 99.9% do a runner
Or could I just take the cage outside for a while, with cage doors closed? If you had an outside enclosure, he would have natural light and room to exercise.

I'm just concerned about quality of life if he/she is confined to inside the home. 

My partner thinks they are beautiful creatures too but he is concerned about him/her escaping. They are extremely fast, extremely agile and can fit through very small spaces

I understand their poo is smelly, but would a good cat litter help absorb the smell or just daily cleaning would be enough? The poo is smelly and cat litter does not really mask the smell

I've read people commenting on the kind of foods given to lessen the smell of their poo, any suggestions? Nope. We give ours a varied diet consisting of fruits, veg, chicken, turkey, defrosted mice and chicks eggs, insects etc

I know these beautiful animals are omnivores but what CAN'T they eat? Can’t think of anything off the top of my head.

Would boiled liver be ok as apart of a staple diet? We give ours fresh liver every now and again

I know no vaccines are available for these guys but what about fleas? We use Advocate
worming is needed, but what kind of wormer? We use Advocate

If they get into any messy accidents how would you suggest I get them clean? Like cats they tend to clean themselves. Maybe a sand box for them to roll in 
I guess a shower is out of the question. Would not like to try 

I know in America it's common to get your Genet spayed or neutered ..
What age would it be recommended to get him/her spayed or neutered? And does anyone know an exotic vet in London? ... 6 months + and no for a vet


I know (from reading online) that Genets can be bitey and scratch, 
but also read that really in the wild that is not how they would defend themselves... they would more likely run when scared. Yes they are more likely to run when scared. However even handling them can result in scratches, as their nails are so sharp. I had to catch my adults when I went to pick them up. I was ripped to shreds, just off the nails. Pound for pound I think they are one of the most muscular animals I have come across and trying to hold one against its will is difficult.
Am I right in thinking that the Pardine Genet is the smallest species know to be bred in the UK? I believe so


----------



## londoncurls (Oct 21, 2009)

thank you Debra for getting back

all the best

lee


----------

